

Bill Gates on iPad - Users are frustrated. They can't type or create documents - denzil_correa
http://mashable.com/2013/05/06/bill-gates-ipad-apple-surface-windows/

======
yoster
I use Pages and Numbers for my iPad. When I want to do a presentation, I will
use Keynote. I am not frustrated at all with my iOS devices. I can't say the
same when I demoed a Windows 8 Laptop. I'm not a Windows basher as I use
Windows 7 Ultimate on my laptops and look forward to Windows Blue. Bill should
look into the frustrations of users of Microsoft before criticizing other
devices.

